# Does moving the sight distance change accuracy?



## HyperM3 (Nov 29, 2019)

I put on a new sight and I noticed that I have open space between my peep and the reticle at full draw. If I move the sight one hole closer to close the peep gap, will I have to resight my tape? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

theoretically, yes the farther apart sight's pin/dot and peep are, the more accurate the aim. in reality, I don't think the amount of available adjustment to sight distance that most sights have, makes much difference.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HyperM3 said:


> I put on a new sight and I noticed that I have open space between my peep and the reticle at full draw. If I move the sight one hole closer to close the peep gap, will I have to resight my tape?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


yes. When you move the sight closer to your eyeball/face...the sight pin gaps move closer together.
When you move the sight farther away from your eyeball/face...the sight pin gaps move farther apart.
If you don't move the sight pins and you moved the sight one hole closer to your face, yes the sight/scope housing/pin guard (round tube) fills up the peep and you have less peep gap.

But, your 30 yd pin will hit high, cuz the pins are too far apart. REsight your pins.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes you will shoot high.


----------

